# Abu Dhabi: New car registration help!



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Bit of a specific (and boring) question, but has anyone registered a new car in Abu Dhabi by taking their documents to the Muroor licensing office (behind Mushrif Mall) recently, and how long did it take?

Long story, but due to dealership making a complete mess of things and bringing the vehicle too late to complete the process, I need to go there first thing tomorrow morning at 7:30am but be out by 8:30 - as I then need to drive to Dubai for a meeting.

It only took 10 minutes to get my driving license there but I'm not sure if it's a different story getting the plates made up etc...

Thanks!


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

I guess no one knew - in which case, and for the sake of anyone searching for the same info - I got there at 7:30am and was out in 15 minutes!


----------

